# Another Brisket



## oompappy (May 29, 2005)

Since there seems to be some Briskets being cooked last week and this weekend I figured I'd share this one I did this week.
This is a method I learned in the Texas Hill Country over 25 years ago. 
I do it fat side Up and never foil wrap unless I need to hold it more than an hour.

Coat with Rub

Put it on Pit

7 Hours

At two thirds of the way through the cook (estimated at 15 hrs total) 
I lay the brisket in a foil pan to collect fat, add about half a can of beer 
and squeeze half a sweet Orange over the top. I use this to baste for 
the remaining cook time. The orange peel makes a great mopping tool.

10 Hours

12 Hours

15 Hours REST

Slices







[/url]


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 29, 2005)

B E A U TIFUL Pappy!!  Looks great!


----------



## Finney (May 30, 2005)

Looks great ommpappy.
I've got to go score a brisket.  Been a while since I did one.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 30, 2005)

Boom goes OOM!

very juicy looking slices.


----------



## Finney (May 30, 2005)

Isn't that what your brisket looked like Cappie? :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 30, 2005)

well I had slices. [-X


----------



## Finney (May 30, 2005)

They were probably 'eastern style'.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 30, 2005)

:tant:


----------



## Finney (May 30, 2005)

Buck up little soldier, you'll get it.
Maybe you should try Raichlen's method for cooking it on the kettle.  Maybe that would work for you.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 31, 2005)

Beautiful brisket there pappy.  Nice smoke ring and very moist!


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> Buck up little soldier, you'll get it.
> Maybe you should try Raichlen's method for cooking it on the kettle.  Maybe that would work for you.



I tried Raichlen's method this weekend. (almost)    I cooked it on my WSM on the bottom rack with 2 butts on the top.  I foiled it at 5 hrs. at 160*, and pulled it at 187* at 8 hrs. I let it rest 2 hrs.
It had a good smoke ring, and tasted really good (the rub is great) but it was just over the line as far as dryness.


----------



## Finney (Jun 1, 2005)

Sorry you almost got to the dry zone.  Good to hear that the flavor was there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2005)

I made a chille with some of the left overs tonight. You could still taste the rub.  My wife and I liked it, but my 17 yr. old son didn't care for the cubed meat instead of ground.


----------



## Finney (Jun 1, 2005)

Kids huh?!?!?
Did you tell him "that's how they do it in Tejas"


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> Kids huh?!?!?
> Did you tell him "that's how they do it in Tejas"



I sure did.  And it would have worked before he had aquired all knowledge of the universe. :grin:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 2, 2005)

Not all knowledge......my 13 year old apparently has the majority of it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey cap  I thought it would be fun to read this thread to my son.  He has a message for you son. He says" Tell that kid that people that think they know it all annoy the crap out of those of us that really do."  #-o  
I know he is his mothers, I was there when he was born.  There has never been a dna test thopugh to implicate me. :^o


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 2, 2005)

ROFL....I'm going to use that line....she's my daughter by the way.  She probably won't hear anything I say.


----------



## txpgapro (Jun 5, 2005)

You do some awesome Q on that little barrel smoker!  Don't know how you control the temps so well.


----------

